# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Soul Sustenance

## kadambarivaidya

Soul Sustenance
The Rules of Attraction 

If we are alert to opportunities that will satisfy our most serious vision (ambition) in life, it is surprising how often these opportunities will tend to come themselves in front of us. These are the rules of attraction - the most mysterious ways by which on one side your need and on the other, its fulfillment are drawn together. 

Create your vision (ambition). Identify your goals, objectives and tasks. 

Make yourself a magnet. This means having faith that you will get the suitable opportunities to fulfill your vision and recognize the signs they are giving you - which may not be direct. Look out for such signs with patience, and act on them when they come. 

In order to fulfill our vision, we must not become too "attached" to our targets. This is not a sign of weak-mindedness or a lack of commitment: rather it is a sign of wisdom. By "letting go" (becoming detached) of our goals or objectives, we become more relaxed in our attitude toward them. The journey is no longer tiring and stressful, because we don't have to struggle, life's circumstances will present us with the right opportunities.

----------

